# Leitfaden für Anfänger RIFT



## Isiris (22. August 2012)

Liebe Anfänger und Neulinge. Dieser Thread wurde erstellt um euch beim Einstieg in das große Universum "RIFT" zu unterstützen. Im Nachfolgendem Text findet Ihr alles wichtige bezüglich RIFT. 


Nun wünsche ich viel Spaß beim durchlesen und zocken.



Anmerkung: Ich bitte euch, solltet Ihr Fehler finden diese mir per PM zu schreiben. So bleibt hier alles übersichtlich. 




Einleitung

RIFT ist ein so genanntes MMORPG oder auch Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game.

Typischerweise für dieses Gerne spielt Ihr auf einem Server eurer Wahl mit Hunderten wenn nicht sogar Tausenden anderen Spielern in einer virtuellen Welt. Das maximale Level ist Stufe 50. 

Obwohl RIFT alle klassischen Elemente eines MMORPG´s beinhaltet, bietet es viele innovative Features welche es dem Spiel helfen sich deutlich von der grauen Masse ab zu setzen. Im folgenden findet Ihr eine kleine Auflistung einiger dieser besonderen Features (Erläuterungen folgen)

Eine dynamisch aufgebaute Welt
"Risse" und dynamische Events wie Gebiets- oder Weltsinvasionen durch NPC´s ( non-player character ) 
Ein vollkommen Dynamisches Klassen- und Skillsystem
Chroniken und Sofort-Abenteuer
Herausragende "Raid-Instanzen" 
Ihr könnte in RIFT einen anderen Spieler heiraten
Und noch vieles vieles mehr



1.) Die Auswahl des Servers


Bevor es los geht steht Ihr vor der Wahl des Servers. Ihr werdet feststellen, dass es 3 Arten von Servern gibt. Diese sind: 

[PvE] Diese Abkürzung steht für Player versus Environment, übersetzt also etwa Spieler gegen Umwelt.
Hier steht vor allem der so genannte "RAID-Content" im Vordergrund, also das erbeuten der best möglichen Items, durch
das töten von sehr starken "Bossen" oder auch Kreaturen/Drachen. PvP und RP wird in den meisten Fällen
nur nebenbei betrieben. 

[PvP] PvP steht für Player versus Player, auf Deutsch Spieler gegen Spieler. PvP bedeutet also, dass Ihr gegen
einen oder mehrere Spieler antretet, typischerweise in einem Kampf. Meistens gibt es auf einem PvP Server 
besondere Regeln, dies ist jedoch abhängig vom Spiel.Im Fall von RIFT gibt es 3 Arten von PvP welche
nun kurz aufgelistet werden. 

Open PvP: Open PvP ist die natürlichste Form von PvP und findet meist in der ganz “normalen” Welt statt.
Hier greifen sich z.B. Spieler an, die sich zufällig über den Weg laufen, oder ganze Gruppen organisieren
einen Angriff auf eine Stadt der gegnerischen Fraktion.

Duell: Anders als im Open PvP kannst du hier nicht einfach einen Spieler angreifen. Du musst ihn zunächst 
zum Duell herausfordern. Nimmt er die Herausforderung nicht an, kannst du nicht gegen ihn kämpfen.

Schlachtfeld: Auf Schlachtfeldern treffen größere Gruppen von Spielern gegnerischer Fraktionen
aufeinander. Gespielt werden kann in verschiedenen Modi wie z.B. Capture the Flag. In RIFT heißen diese 
Schlachtfelder "Kriegsfronten".



[RP] RP bedeutet Roleplaying oder zu deutsch Rollenspiel. Hier gelten in der Regel ganz andere Regeln wie auf 
einem PvE oder PvP Server. Auf einem RP Server schlüpft der Spieler so zu sagen in die Rolle seines
Charakters, er denkt sich eine individuelle Geschichte oder sogar einen ganzen Lebenslauf aus.
Meistens unterhält man sich auf einem RP Server auch nicht mit Abkürzungen usw. 
Beispiel: " LFG RoS " FALSCH 
Beispiel: " Ausgebildeter Geistlicher sucht weitere Gefährten um Alsbeth und Ihre dunklen Verbündeten 
zu vernichten " ( So oder anders ) 




2.) Die Wahl der Fraktion, Rasse und Berufung


Nachdem Ihr euren Server ausgewählt habt, könnt Ihr zwischen zwei Fraktionen wählen. Diese sind die technisch fortgeschrittenen Skeptiker welche sich vom Glauben losgesagt haben und die Wächer welche immer noch den alten Göttern dienen. Die entsprechenden Hintergründe der beiden Fraktionen sind verlinkt.

Anschließend könnt Ihr je nach Fraktion zwischen 3 unterschiedlichen Rassen wählen.

Wächter 

Zwerge

Hochelfen 

Mathosianer


Skeptiker 

Bahmi

Eth

Kelari


Nun wählt Ihr eine der 4 Berufungen aus. (Bitte Link benutzen)

Da es bereits einen sehr guten Thread gibt, welcher alle "Klassen" thematisiert verweise ich auch entsprechen auf diesen.Klick mich 

Nach der Wahl eurer Berufung könnt Ihr euren Charakter individuell gestalten und einen passenden Namen geben. Danach könnt Ihr auch schon loslegen und die Welt von Rift unsicher machen.




3.) Handwerk und Risse

Das Handwerk ist ein praktisches Feature in RIFT. Mit dem einem beliebig wählbaren Handwerk könnt Ihr z.B Geschmeide oder Waffen herstellen. So könnt Ihr eure Charaktere auch aufwerten oder die hergestellten Gegenstände im Auktionshaus verkaufen. Ein Charakter kann 3 Berufe + Fischen und Überleben erlernen. 

Beispiel: Sammelkunde, Bergbau, Waffenschmied + Fischen + Überleben. 

Die entsprechenden Ausbilder finden sich in jeder größeren Siedlung oder Stadt. 



Risse und Invasionen

In RIFT werdet Ihr nicht nur ein mal mit einer Gebiets- oder sogar Weltweiten Invasion konfrontiert. 

Kreaturen der Affinität : Feuer, Luft, Wasser, Erde, Leben(Natur) und Tod werden versuchen alle NPC´s und Städte/Ausßenposten ein zu nehmen. Es liegt an euch dies zu verhindern. 

Durch das schließen von Rissen und vereiteln von Invasionen erhaltet Ihr so genanntes Planarit. Eine Währung die gegen viele nützliche Dinge wie Essenzen/Waffen/Spielereien usw. getauscht werden kann. 




4.) Instanzen 

In RIFT gibt es 10 Instanzen oder auch Dungeons genannt. (Stand Patch 1.8). In diesen Instanzen kämpft Ihr mit 4 weiteren Helden gegen mächtige Kreaturen und Boss-Gegner. Boss-Gegner lassen in der Regel, für eure Level angemessene, seltene und sehr gute Ausrüstung fallen. Außerdem erhaltet Ihr sehr viel Erfahrungspunkte und lernt eure Klasse besser kennen. 

Hier ist die Auflistung aller 10 Instanzen mit Angabe ab welchem Level Ihr diese betreten solltet. 

Finstere Tiefen LV 21-28

Das Reich der Feen LV 15-22

Tiefschlagmine LV 24-31

Abgründige Kluft LV 48-50

Königsbresche LV 33-42

Eisengrab LV 17-24

Das Runental LV 38-47

Laternenhakens Untergang LV 42-47

Zauberkessel LV 48-50

Hermesstab-Anhöhe LV 48-50

Ab Level 50 habt Ihr die Möglichkeit in eine "Experten-Instanz" zu gehen. Dies sind die selben Instanzen wie oben ausgeschrieben nur auf Level 50 Skalliert und um einiges schwerer. Nachdem Ihr einen Boss-Gegner in einer Experten-Instanz getötet habt, erhaltet Ihr Marken für welche Ihr sehr gutes Equip (Tier 2) in der jeweiligen Hauptstadt ertauschen könnt. 

Eine weiter Version diverser Instanzen ist der sogenannte "Master-Mode" Hierfür solltet Ihr bereits über gutes Equip verfügen.



5.) Schlachtzug-Raid-Instanz/Splitter

Es gibt 4 so genannte Schlachtzugs-Instanzen (Stand: Patch 1.8) 

Eine Schlachtzug-Instanz ist die große Ausgabe einer Instanz. Hier kämpft Ihr mit 20 Helden Seite an Seite gegen sehr mächtige Gegner. Nach dem Töten eines Boss-Gegners erhaltet Ihr automatisch Raid-Marken. Für eine bestimmte Anzahl von Raid-Marken könnt Ihr euch sehr gute Ausrüstungsgegenstände ertauschen. Um an einem solchen Schlachtzug teilnehmen zu können müsst Ihr besondere Anforderungen erfüllen. Je nach Berufung braucht Ihr einen gewissen Fokus/Treffer/Härte Wert. Ohne diesen erforderlichen Wert kippt Ihr sofort aus den Schuhen oder macht so gut wie keinen Schaden.


Hier eine Liste der Schlachtzüge

Günschuppes Pesthauch (Tier 3)

Der Seelenfluss (Tier 3) 

Hammerhall (Tier 4) 

Höllendämmerung (Tier 5) 


Neben 5 Mann Instanzen, 20 Mann Schlachtzügen gibt es auch die sogenannten "Splitter" 

Dies sind 10 Mann Instanzen auf dem Niveau von (Tier 3~4)

Es gibt im Moment 4 Splitter

Güldene Prophezeihung (Mittel-Schwer)

Überflutete Hallen (Für Anfänger!)

Aufstieg des Phönix (Für Fortgeschrittene)

Urzeitlicher Schmaus (Für weit Fortgeschrittene)


Schlachtzug Risse


Schlachtzug Risse sind die große und Anspruchsvolle Variante von Rissen ab der Stufe 50. Diese Risse sind nicht nur größer und grafisch eindrucksvoller, nein, Sie sind auch nur für Spieler mit besserem Equip gedacht. Es empfiehlt sich erst mit 220 Treffer/Fokus und/oder 150 Zähigkeit einen SZ-R zu schließen. Um diese SZ-R´s zu öffnen, benötigt Ihr einen so genannten "Ebenenköder" Diesen holt ihr euch von den Rissfraktionshändlern in der jeweiligen Hauptstadt. ( Auf die Affinität achten !) Zusätzlich benötigt Ihr auch Corrupted Souls welche Ihr nach Abschluss einer T2 Instanz erhaltet. Kombiniert Ihr nun 10 dieser Seelen mit einem gekauften Köder, so könnt Ihr den Riss in der jeweiligen Affinität öffnen. 

SZ-R beherbergen mächtige Wesen wie Drachen und Meeres-Ungeheuer. Wenn Ihr diese Bosse in einer gewissen Zeit bezwungen habt öffnen sich euch 2 Schatzkisten mit sehr Beute darin. 




Sofort-Abenteuer



Sofort-Abenteuer sind eine tolle Gelegenheit mächtig Planarit, Beschriebene Quellsteine und Erfahrungspunkte zu sammeln ! Meldet Ihr euch für ein Sofort-Abenteuer an, werdet Ihr entweder nach Stillmoor, Schimmersand oder zur Glutinsel geportet. Dort erledigt Ihr aufgaben mit weiteren Auserwählten Helden. Hauptsächlich geht es darum viele Ebenenkreaturen zu töten. Mann könnte ein Sofort-Abenteuer also auch als ein großes lustiges Scharmützel bezeichnen. 



Chroniken 


Chroniken sind eine tolle Sache um Erfahrungspunkte zu sammeln. In Chroniken seid Ihr entweder alleine oder zu zweit unterwegs. In Chroniken könnt Ihr in 20 Mann Raid-Instanzen eintreten und dort stark nach unten skalierte Bosse aus den jeweiligen Raid-Instanzen töten. In Chroniken erhaltet Ihr meistens Hintergrundinformationen zu den jeweiligen Instanzen was eine sehr tolle Sache ist. 

Im Moment gibt es vier unterschiedliche Chroniken welche heißen:

Chronik der Einstimmung ( Hier erhaltet Ihr eure ersten Punkte der Ebenen-Einstimmung)

Grünschuppes Pesthauch: Der gefallene Prinz 

Hammerhall: Runen der Verderbnis

Seelenfluss: Ketten des Todes



Eroberungen


Drei Fraktionen, ein Kampf - quer durch alle Realitäten

Wie ein Splitter, so ist auch die so genante Eroberung ein neues PvP Feature. Dieses mal reist Ihr in eine andere Dimension von Stillmoor ! 

Bevor es los geht wählt Ihr eine von 3 Fraktionen. Diese könnt Ihr zu beginn einer Eroberung immer neu wählen und seid so nicht an diese gebunden.

Die Fraktion Abenddämmerung hat sich als eine Fraktion herauskristallisiert, welche auf das töten von Spielern (Massig EP/Prestige/Gunst) ausgelegt ist. Mit dieser Fraktion gewinnt Ihr fast jeder Schlacht verliert aber so zu sagen meistens den ganzen Krieg.

Der Schwur ist die Fraktion die im Moment (Stand August 2012) zu 97% immer die meisten Extraktoren einnehmen kann und so die Eroberung gewinnt. Meistens verlieren die Armeen des Schwures aber die Schlacht. 

Die Herrschaft ist eine Fraktion welche besonders in letzter Zeit immer stärker wird. Im Moment bietet diese Fraktion eine 3 % tige Eroberungs-Gewinn-Chance entscheidet aber viele Kämpfe für sich.


Das Ziel einer Eroberung ist denkbar einfach: Auf der ganzen Karte von Stillmoor sind dutzende an Quellstein-Extraktoren verteilt. Diese können eingenommen und sogar mit Kanonen verstärkt werden !
Wer als erstes 62 % von Stillmoor beherrscht (Ein Extraktor gewährt jeweils 4 % und anschließend innerhalb eines 10 Minuten Timers die meisten Extraktoren besitzt gewinnt das Spiel.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (22. August 2012)

Danke schön, hilft mir persönlich als Neueinsteiger sehr weiter.

Danke


----------



## Daram (22. August 2012)

Danke für die viele Arbeit die Du Dir gemacht hast! Prima!

Zu den Sofortabenteuern ist noch zu sagen, dass es die zwischenzeitlich überall gibt.


----------



## Isiris (24. August 2012)

Ich danke euch für euer Feedback. So weit ich weis, gibt es noch nicht überall Sofortabenteuer. In Eisenkiefern-Gipfel zum Bleistift  Ich werde selbstverständlich versuchen diesen Thread immer aktuell zu halten.


----------



## Enrico300 (24. August 2012)

Tolles Guide, in Rift gibt es auch ausserhalb des Questens, Instanzen, Raids, Risse und PvP, auch noch andere Dinge, wie Artefaktsammeln, Rätsel und Schätze, wo man richtig Tolle Sachen bekommen kann.

*
*


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2012)

Er scheint das zwar selbst gemacht zu haben, nur eben aus einem anderen Forum per Copy & Paste reingehauen.
Dadurch fehlen auch alle erwähnten Links


----------



## Enrico300 (24. August 2012)

Wenigstens hat sich einer mal die Mühe gemacht, das Spiel verdient meines erachtens viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## artic48 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, das ist ja schon alles ziemlich lange her das hier einer etwas schreibt! 
Warum gibt es hier keine Klassen Guides? Die anderen Guides von Rift sind
teilweise sehr unübersichtlich. 

Schade eigentlich, denn Rift ist ein schönes Spiel wo man seinen Kopf anstrengen muss.
Und vielseitige Möglichkeiten hat seinen Charakter zu erstellen!


----------



## Eyora (3. November 2013)

Viele sagen, das das Spiel schön ist und mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdiene. 
Aber die Community ist einfach träge und bringt nichts. Aber davon lebt ein MMORPG nach außen hin, so braucht man sich über fehlenden Zuspruch nicht zu wundern.


----------



## kassun (3. November 2013)

inwiefern träge? buffed ist nicht der Mittelpunkt der welt! es gibt genug andere seiten wo die comm von rift unterwegs ist!


----------



## Eyora (4. November 2013)

Weil oben betont wurde, zumindest habe ich es so verstanden, dass Guides Mangelware für Rift sind, auf der anderen Seite aber, ständig über mangelndes Interesse am Spiel, gequängelt wird.


----------



## Fusie (4. November 2013)

http://foren.riftgame.de/
Dort findet man eigentlich zu fast jedem Thema etwas, also vielleicht eher da vorbei schauen und sich mal in Ruhe einlesen. Und sollte man dort nicht fündig werden, und auch ein neuer Thread nicht die gewünschte Antwort bringen.

http://forums.riftgame.com/
Dann vielleicht da mal rein schauen.

Über "mangelndes Interesse" kann man zur Zeit auch nicht wirklich klagen, zumindest die dt. PvE Server liegen Abends in der Auslastung auf "hoch". Und sofern einem das Spiel gefällt, wieso nicht einfach rein spielen und schauen was daraus wird?

Zudem, ist ja nicht gerade so, als wenn es hier Klassen Foren geben würde...


----------



## kassun (4. November 2013)

Auslastung hoch? ich bin auf 2 Servern vertreten und es ist das erste mal seit ich rift spiele (seit release) dass ich Warteschlangen habe -.-
Und das spiel wird einfach nurnoch besser und im Frühjahr kommt ein neues Addon!
Ich bin entzückt!


----------



## Eyora (5. November 2013)

Ich spiele WoW, mit den Gegebenheiten in Rift kenne ich mich nicht aus, weshalb mein Kommentar sich auch überhaupt nicht auf das Spiel bezog, sondern die Fans, die hier auf Buffed in jeder News sich beschweren, wie schade es doch um Rift sei, und das mehr Leute sich für das Spiel begeistern sollten.
Da wollte ich einfach mal das Statement setzen: "Selbst aktiv werden, anstatt immer nur zu meckern."


----------



## Fusie (5. November 2013)

Also Guides findet man am besten in den Links zu den offiziellen Foren, und meine Signatur mal angepasst, die raptr Aktion ist ja abgelaufen, mal schauen wann es da wieder was Neues zu holen gibt. 

Aber an sich hätte ich nichts dagegen hier direkt von buffed.de mehr News zu Rift zu lesen, wie z.B. Specials zu Halloween oder anderen Events, also nicht nur die relativ trockene und kurze Meldung für das jeweilige Event, sondern sowas nettes Geschriebenes zum durchlesen und Screenshots angucken.


----------



## callahan123 (13. November 2013)

Fusie schrieb:


> Zudem, ist ja nicht gerade so, als wenn es hier Klassen Foren geben würde...



Buffed war bis vor ca. 1-2 Jahren eigentlich ein ganz guter Fundus zu Klassen-Themen, gerade im Forum. 
Sicherlich ist hier mit weitem Abstand an erster Stelle WoW vertreten, liegt aber auch an der Laufzeit. Das dortige Hunter-Forum hat über 3000 Threads und 50000 Posts. Finde ich persönlich jetzt nicht so gering. Und auch wenn der Vergleich hinkt - das ist mehr als sämtlichen Themen und Posts von GW2, Rift und SW:ToR zusammen - in EINEM Unterforum zu EINER Klasse.

In erster Linie liegt das aber auch an den Spielern, die sich um solche Foren kümmern, da hatten gerade die Hunter sehr gute Leute, sieht man schon allein an den vielen Stickys. Ist alles leider eingeschlafen, entweder fangen nicht mehr so viele Leute an oder die "Alten" haben keine Lust zum x-ten Mal zu erklären, welche Klasse man nehmen sollte (die man gut findet), wie viel Hit man braucht und wie du deinen Dämätsch steigern könntest (was dann natürlich stets in sinnlose Diskussionen ausartet).

Wirklich beleben kann man so ein Forum wohl nur mit viel Geduld, Durchhaltevermögen, viel Arbeit (Guides usw.) und natürlich dem entsprechenden Hintergrundwissen. Du musst etwas bieten, ein Forum funktioniert nicht durch Fragen, sondern in erster Linie durch Antworten, nach denen andere suchen. Zusätzliche Fragen kommen dann von allein.
Also: Klassenguide schreiben oder wenigstens mit Bedacht zusammen kopieren und mit einer persönlichen Note garnieren. Ohne Letzteres bringt das alles nichts.

Und Buffed wird wahrscheinlich wenig Aufwand betreiben, wenn von der Community kaum etwas nachgefragt wird. 


Edit: ach so, warum ICH nichts schreibe? Ich spiele Rift nicht, wollte mich aber mal umschauen, ob es mich vielleicht interessieren würde. Aber ohne Klassenguides... ;.)


----------



## Kaldyrja242 (15. November 2013)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Edit: ach so, warum ICH nichts schreibe? Ich spiele Rift nicht, wollte mich aber mal umschauen, ob es mich vielleicht interessieren würde. Aber ohne Klassenguides... ;.)



Klassenguides gibts im Rift Forum zu genüge. Die aktuellsten im Englissprachigen, aber je nach Klasse gibts auch hier Spieler welche fleissig Guides im Deutschen Posten.

http://forums.riftgame.com/game-discussions/rift-guides-strategies/class-guides/ 

http://foren.riftgame.de/diskussionen-zum-spiel/klassen-von-telara/ 


Da Rift darauf ausgelegt ist das man sehr flexibel mit seinen Rollen umgehen kann, und es je nach Klasse auch mindestens 4-5 Sinnvolle Rollenverteilungen gibt ist es natürlich
umfrangreicher als z.B. für WOW gute Guides zu erstellen.


Und mal Ehrlich, Rift nur nicht antesten wegen im Buffed Forum fehlender Klassen Guides ?!? 
Das Spiel ist F2P und die Community ist ziemilch hilfsbereit, gerade auch gegenüber Neuen Spielern.


----------



## callahan123 (15. November 2013)

Kaldyrja242 schrieb:


> Klassenguides gibts im Rift Forum zu genüge. Die aktuellsten im Englissprachigen, aber je nach Klasse gibts auch hier Spieler welche fleissig Guides im Deutschen Posten.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Mein Post bezog sich ja auf die Aussage von Fusie, dass es im Buffed Forum nicht gerade Klassenforen gibt, was so nicht stimmt. 
Nur eben für einige Spiele gibt es die nicht, wie z. B. auch Rift.

Natürlich beeinflusst das nicht meine Wahl, welches Spiel ich spiele, war eigentlich eher scherzhaft gemeint bzw. bezog sich darauf, dass hier einige Rift-Spieler schreiben, es wäre so wenig los im Rift-Forum. Das liegt halt daran, dass sich kaum jemand mit z. B. Guides um das Forum kümmert. Schau dir einfach die letzten posts an, dann verstehst du das.

Ich spiele parallel keine zwei Mittelalter-Fantasy-MMOs, solange mir das was ich spiele gefällt. Ich wechsel eher immer zwischen WoW, SW:ToR und TSW, weil die bei allen Parallelen dann teilweise doch recht unterschiedlich sind. Ich will jetzt keine Diskussion starten, warum welches Spiel besser ist oder ob ich etwas verpasse. Trotzdem informiere ich mich ganz gerne, was andere Mütter für Töchter haben. 

Und es gibt ja auch noch ein paar andere Aktivitäten.


----------



## Fusie (15. November 2013)

Na ich beziehe mich ja mit meiner Aussage auch auf das hiesige Rift Forum, und meine natürlich mit den Servern auch die Rift Server... und nicht z.B. die WoW Server. 

Wobei ich auch nicht so ganz verstehe, wieso es bei RoM - was ich vor geraumer Zeit auch mal aktiv gespielt habe, und wo die "Aktivität" ja auch etwas gelitten hat über die Zeit - eine entsprechende Foren Verteilung gibt, aber für Rift dann wieder rum nicht?
Da hätte man mit dem F2P Start von Rift doch sicher das eine oder andere Forum auch hier mal aufmachen können, und damit vielleicht den Stein auch ins Rollen bringen können... aber wenn der Hund nicht geschissen hätte, hätte er den Hasen noch gekriegt.
Sicher kann man sagen, es sollen erstmal genügend aktuelle Threads zu Klassen & Co. im allgemeinen Forum aufploppen, bevor man weitere Foren öffnet und die Threads dann dort hin verschiebt - aber genauso gut kann man auch sagen, wenn es keine passenden Foren gibt, wird sich auch kaum wer groß damit aufhalten hier zu fragen bzw. auf eine Antwort zu warten.

Natürlich kann man auch nicht zu allen möglichen Titeln ein eigenes Forum erwarten, dann würde die Übersicht hier auch vollkommen den Bach runter gehen... na ja, mal sehen wie das sich hier weiter entwickelt, wenn dann in Zukunft noch der eine oder andere neue MMO Titel dazu kommt.

Nun denn, mal meine neue Dims in Rift mit den ganzen Gegenständen aus der Umzugskiste befüllen...


----------

